# Does anybody "feel" like 2 people?



## stillhere (Nov 24, 2011)

Does anybody feel almost like 2 people??

I know this sounds quite mad, and not for one minute do I believe I`m 2 people lol...... but is it your mind just comparing who you are now, to what you used to feel like, or want to feel like?


----------



## sarah514 (Aug 24, 2010)

I totally feel like that sometimes! For me it's the person in my head who's fucked up, and then the person who everyone else sees. But sometimes I literally feel like i'm these two different people; the one making decisions that aren't really mine and then the real me no one can see.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I have fragmentaion from trauma, so yeah; but it's morethen 2, not too many more, but more then 2. And them yeah, it sure seems like I was a dif person before all this.…


----------



## SSJ3Lotokun (Nov 21, 2011)

I am a consciousness occupying a physical form. Most people identify me by my physical form and the actions said form takes, but they aren't really my own. Although I still take the blame/credit for it. I guess it's like being two people. Or one person and one formless observer of said person.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

ye i feel the sme like and also that i am watching myself ...! feel like i duuno at all who i am... or why im here haha


----------

